# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  LG  celular transparent

## argjenddre

Për ata të cilët duan të dallohen nga masa, LG ka paraqitur një celular me tastierë të punuar nga plastika transparente.

LG ka paraqitur celularin GD900 i cili dallohet specifikat e tij të dizajnit i pari në botë. Në fakt, pasi që tastiera të tërhiqet në këtë telefon rrëshqitës, në vend të plastikës klasike dhe të mërzitshme do tu pres ajo transparente. Pjesa transparente e tastierës gjithashtu do të jetë e ndriçuar.

Trashësia e celularit do të jetë 13.4 milimetra, do të mund të lidhet në rrjetet HDSPA, e në plan janë edhe dëgjueset Bluetooth të dizajnuara veçanërisht për të, të cilat do të mund të përshtaten në mënyrë të përsosur me celularin.

Pos kësaj, specifikat e këtij celulari edhe më tutje në masë të madhe janë të panjohura, e si transparenca do të ndikoj përdorimin e tij, epo, për pronarët e ardhshëm të këtij celulari kjo nuk do të jetë me rëndësi të madhe.

Paraqitja në treg e këtij celulari është përcaktuar të jetë për tremujorin e dytë të këtij viti, me çmim tani për tani të panjohur.

----------


## YlliRiaN

> Për ata të cilët duan të dallohen nga masa, LG ka paraqitur një celular me tastierë të punuar nga plastika transparente.
> 
> LG ka paraqitur celularin GD900 i cili dallohet specifikat e tij të dizajnit i pari në botë. Në fakt, pasi që tastiera të tërhiqet në këtë telefon rrëshqitës, në vend të plastikës klasike dhe të mërzitshme do tu pres ajo transparente. Pjesa transparente e tastierës gjithashtu do të jetë e ndriçuar.
> 
> Trashësia e celularit do të jetë 13.4 milimetra, do të mund të lidhet në rrjetet HDSPA, e në plan janë edhe dëgjueset Bluetooth të dizajnuara veçanërisht për të, të cilat do të mund të përshtaten në mënyrë të përsosur me celularin.
> 
> Pos kësaj, specifikat e këtij celulari edhe më tutje në masë të madhe janë të panjohura, e si transparenca do të ndikoj përdorimin e tij, epo, për pronarët e ardhshëm të këtij celulari kjo nuk do të jetë me rëndësi të madhe.
> 
> Paraqitja në treg e këtij celulari është përcaktuar të jetë për tremujorin e dytë të këtij viti, me çmim tani për tani të panjohur.


*Ekziston kjo teme me sakt ky postim ne temen Telefonat 'Mobile' - Teknologjia e fundit 
Shiko ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=104033

Per me shume te dhena rrethe Telefonave Mobile 

FLm per Mirkuptim
Necky
*

----------

